# Redirect from about ignored. Advised path

## new_nOOb

Hallo, meine log´s und dmesg laufen über mit folgenden meldung 

Redirect from xx.xxx.xx.xx on eth1 about xxx.xxx.xxx.x ignored.

  Advised path = xx -> xx

so wie ich das verstehe sind die meldungen bzw was da abläuft nicht wirklich wichtig. nur wie kann ich diese meldungen unterdrücken?

----------

## gimpel

Hast du log_martians aktiv?

```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/default/log_martians
```

Wenn das deaktiviert ist (0) sollten die fehlerhaften redirects nicht mehr im kernel log auftauchen.

----------

## new_nOOb

ah ja danke das war an. wie kann ich die Option dauerhaft deaktivieren ohne die Option immer setzen zu müssen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

das sollte in /etc/sysctl.conf gehen. Wie die genau Zeile lauten soll, kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## gimpel

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> ah ja danke das war an. wie kann ich die Option dauerhaft deaktivieren ohne die Option immer setzen zu müssen?

 

i.d.R. in deiner Firewall-Konfiguration. Bei shorewall z.B. in der interfaces config.

Man kann es auch in /etc/sysctl.conf setzen, aber nachdem der default iirc eh 0 ist...

```
net.ipv4.conf.default.log_martians = 0
```

----------

## new_nOOb

hab in der /etc/sysctl.conf schon folgende sachen stehn ohne erfolg

net.ipv4.conf.all.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.default.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.lo.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.eth1.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.eth4.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.eth5.log_martians = 0

net.ipv4.conf.irda0.log_martians = 0

----------

## gimpel

Beim booten werden die Werte aus sysctl.conf sehr früh gesetzt, noch vorm logger, und vor net.

Daher wird wohl dein Firewall/iptables startscript/config dies wieder überschreiben. Siehe oben.

----------

